# NFL Pre-season on Sunday



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

So who is ready for the NFL season(Pre) to start on Sunday? I'm not that enthused by the match up, Dallas vs. Cincinnati LOL. We get to see the two biggest Egos in the NFL on the same team, against the most overrated team in the NFL LOL.	:fight01:


----------



## njbengals85 (Aug 4, 2008)

I can't wait for it! Not only are the bengals playing but its also my birthday. I could care less who they sign either...sign 10 more criminals...as long as we keep winning the division. I think we should be even better this year than last but we'll see. Should be a fun year all around.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

i wish the season started today!! i never was much of a baseball guy so once basketballs done its pretty much a blackout time for sports but thank the heavens that footballs almost back


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Denver has lost Dumervil for the majority of the season with a torn pectoral. We get a blessing in LenDale White, and lose one of our best defensive players.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

UrbanBounca said:


> We get a blessing in LenDale White, and lose one of our best defensive players.


You might better ask Tennessee and Seattle if Lendale is a blessing or not LOL?


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Dan9 said:


> You might better ask Tennessee and Seattle if Lendale is a blessing or not LOL?


LenDale had a 1000+ yard season in '07. Have you seen Denver's backfield? Believe me, he's a blessing.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

UrbanBounca said:


> Denver has lost Dumervil for the majority of the season with a torn pectoral. We get a blessing in LenDale White, and lose one of our best defensive players.


losing dumervil for the majority of the season really hurt them bad cuz they dont have another edge rusher with his speed, lendale will be good for the time being but once moreno and buckhalter get healthy he'll be non existent


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

KEYZER-SOZE said:


> losing dumervil for the majority of the season really hurt them bad cuz they dont have another edge rusher with his speed, lendale will be good for the time being but once moreno and buckhalter get healthy he'll be non existent


I'm not sure I can agree with that. I may have more hope in him than everyone else, but he was a stud at one point. He's a big guy, and I think he'll get the job done.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

UrbanBounca said:


> LenDale had a 1000+ yard season in '07. Have you seen Denver's backfield? Believe me, he's a blessing.


He also had 5 fumbles that season too, and all of them were lost LOL.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/players/stats?playerId=9631


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Dan9 said:


> He also had 5 fumbles that season too, and all of them were lost LOL.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/players/stats?playerId=9631


Peterson has seven fumbles last year, and lost six of them. He had about 150 yards more than LenDale had in 2007, and was still considered the best RB in the league.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

UrbanBounca said:


> Peterson has seven fumbles last year, and lost six of them. He had about 150 yards more than LenDale had in 2007, and was still considered the best RB in the league.


I just think your gonna be disappointed in Lendale White is all, if you think he's gonna put up those type of numbers in Denver?


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

UrbanBounca said:


> I'm not sure I can agree with that. I may have more hope in him than everyone else, but he was a stud at one point. He's a big guy, and I think he'll get the job done.


 it might be a good situation for him but he really hasnt been the same since chris johnson punked him for his starting job a couple years back


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Dan9 said:


> I just think your gonna be disappointed in Lendale White is all, if you think he's gonna put up those type of numbers in Denver?


I'm not saying he'll put up those numbers, but he will do something. He can redeem himself, and I have a good feeling about him.



KEYZER-SOZE said:


> it might be a good situation for him but he really hasnt been the same since chris johnson punked him for his starting job a couple years back


Right, but like I said, this is his chance to redeem himself.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

who would watch a pre-season game? they mean nothing, most regular season games are boring enough. as an aussie i just wait for the superbowl.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> who would watch a pre-season game? they mean nothing, most regular season games are boring enough. as an aussie i just wait for the superbowl.


You could also click the "X" in the top, right hand corner of your screen and not have to participate in a thread that you could obviously care less about.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

UrbanBounca said:


> You could also click the "X" in the top, right hand corner of your screen and not have to participate in a thread that you could obviously care less about.


just saying bro just saying


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> who would watch a pre-season game? they mean nothing, most regular season games are boring enough. as an aussie i just wait for the superbowl.


It's just a chance to see how the rookies perform, and how your favorite team is setup for the season. That's the main reason why I watch them anyways.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, Football season has started. What's MMA?


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

UrbanBounca said:


> Well, Football season has started. What's MMA?


MMA will kind of hit the backburner for me also when the College Football Season starts!!


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

i follow it pretty close till about week 10-12 then nothing else exists after that point for me sports wise


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Are you impressed with anyone you've seen in preseason thus far?

I'm calling it now; the Rams will finish at 8-8. I think they're the most underrated team in the NFL.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

UrbanBounca said:


> Are you impressed with anyone you've seen in preseason thus far?
> 
> I'm calling it now; the Rams will finish at 8-8. I think they're the most underrated team in the NFL.


Well the team might be underrated, but their QB is extremely overrated LOL.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Dan9 said:


> Well the team might be underrated, but their QB is extremely overrated LOL.


I still think it's too early to say. I like using him on Madden, though. He's actually very good.

_*Edit:* Denver first string looked fantastic, but they may have the best backups in the NFL. I felt bad after the loss, so I went and spent money on a new Dawkins jersey._


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Is there NFL games as part of the vBookie on here?


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

just came in to say.......lol eli manning got his bell rung! that hit will live on forever. christening the new stadium with eli's blood.considering im a jets fan is that a good omen or bad?:confused02:


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Dan9 said:


> Is there NFL games as part of the vBookie on here?


Yes, they usually post them every week. I lost a lot last year going for the underdog.


----------

